# People who hunt AND fish...



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

If you had to give up one, hunting (anything) or fishing (anything)

which would you give up and why?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I would give up hunting. I do prefer to hunt but fishing puts me at ease and I think I would need that more in life. Plus I am a waterfowler and to me the best part is decoying the birds and I don't need a gun in my hands to do that.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I would give up the fishing. I don't get time much to fish right now and in the fall when choosing between the two it's always hunting.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Fishing for sure. I only fish because there isn't a hunting season open somewhere. My boat gets winterized usually mid-August so I can start preparing for the upcoming seasons. Both are very expensive hobbies. If one had to go, it would be fishing.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I would give up fishing around here in a heartbeat but if I had to give up flyfishing in MT It would be a tough choice..

Hunting would end up winning though..90% of my summers are spent hanging out at the lake, pontooning, wakeboarding, etc...not too much fishing anymore.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

It would be fishing for me. You probably spend more money in the end on hunting, but I just simply enjoy hunting more.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

ruger1 said:


> Fishing for sure. I only fish because there isn't a hunting season open somewhere.


That's me, that and trout tastes really good for breakfast along with some pancakes, so thats about the only other reason I fish.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I agree with Ruger1 also. I'd rather hunt than fish. I live in great fall fishing country. My buddies keep telling me that I'm missing the best time of year to fish. I have lived here for 30 years and my boat has not hit the water after Labor Day! Maybe it's because I only have a few months to hunt and I can fish for the rest of the year, but I'd still take hunting.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I would give up fishing just because I enjoy hunting more.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I would give up fishing in an instant. I love to hunt and if I gave up fishing I could have more money for other things.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I would also give up fishing. I used to love fishing just as much as hunting, but now I really don't get too excited unless it is a monster. The only reason I fish now is so I can sit on the ice and drink a few beers when there is nothing else to do in the winter.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

huntinND said:


> I would also give up fishing. I used to love fishing just as much as hunting, but now I really don't get too excited unless it is a monster. The only reason I fish now is so I can sit on the ice and drink a few beers when there is nothing else to do in the winter.


Did you forget about coyote hunting? :wink: That's what winter means to me.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> Did you forget about coyote hunting? That's what winter means to me.


No I didn't forget, I do animal damage control year round for a job so I didn't include it. But winter time coyote hunting is also better then fishing for sure.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would give up fishing first also.The last thing to go would be my week in Sask. goose hunting.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

That question is like asking which testicle would you give up!!!
To me they are both equally as important!!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I think I would have to stop hunting. It seems with all the politics associated with hunting lately, it takes a lot of fun out of it. I find myself looking over my shoulder all of the time when I'm hunting worrying about doing something wrong. When I fish, I can relax and enjoy it more. Kind of like what PC said. To be honest, I would rather eat walleye over waterfowl. I do enjoy pheasant though! So, if I had to choose, I would continue to fish and sell my hunting gear.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Goosepride brings up some very good points. I just can't get hunting out of my system though. Maybe it's the competitive challenge that I need.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks like Goosepride and I are going to have DL and Sak all to ourselves!! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Left testicle.. fishing. I love guns.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Why is everyone's right nut so special? I've never heard anyone say they'd give the right one away...... :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Here comes Buckseye with his p#$%@& in his hand, he's a one ball man!!

That song just don't sound right!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Leo Porcello said:


> I would give up hunting. I do prefer to hunt but fishing puts me at ease and I think I would need that more in life.


Right on! I couldn't have said it better


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, fishing is really taking a beating here.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I'll see you out there Leo!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

hehehehe woodpecker tff!! :lol:


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Give up hunting without any hesitation.

May do that already. Easy to fish 12 mo out of the year, more difficult to hunt 12 mo out of the year..... Shoot, yes, hunt, no.

If it becomes more difficult to get land opportunities in the next few years, I WILL sell all that I have. Good news for you guys...... ONE MORE 4D MULEY BUCK AVAILABLE FOR YOU GUYS. At least every 2 years or so.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

At first I thought this would be easy, I'd give up fishing in a heartbeat! But the more I think about it, I'm not so sure... I've already become frustrated with deer hunting in my area as it gets filled with more yahoo's every year. I don't ever see myself giving up on ducks & geese, but you just never know.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I would give up hunting because I can fish 12 months of the year. Only thing I really love to hunt is upland.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I coulnd't handle choosing..

Fishing to me is my first true passion and hobby. It is what made my father a best friend to me. Hunting has been my recent obsession and I couldn't affort to hunt all year round anyway so thats not a problem. Now that I have a dog it would be that much harder to not go.

I'd probably have to pick fishing in the end as it is what my family does.


----------

